# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  association near city of St. Andrews

## gary cain

Hello from Texas, United States.  Looking to meet bee folks during vacation closeby St. Andrews in July 2015.   
It'll be difficult to set up a calendar for a year away but maybe I'll get lucky to go to a honeybee club meeting or seminar or apiary during that time.  I'm going to the 2015 British Open and would like to mix bees with golf :Smile: . 
Thx for your help.
Gary Cain

----------


## gavin

Howday Gary!

The Fife Beekeepers Association has several members around St Andrews and I'm sure that you'll find them welcoming.  Janice herself (the secretary) lives close to St Andrews.  Last I heard she was having computer trouble, so I'll send you another possible contact by private message.

G.

----------


## gary cain

Howdy :Smile: .....thot I'd spare you the Texan talk on my first post :Smile: ...but since yall brot it up :Smile: 
Many thanks for yall's help....I'll contact these folks.....looking forward to hopefully getting together with bee people when I come in town.
Bee info: I have built two topbar hives...1st is beeactive.  Hoping to split it into other topbar soon.  Also building a russian hive:  long like a topbar hive but uses deep 'lang' frames.

----------


## gavin

Dang!  I spelled Howdy wrong ...

Fife has its top-bar enthusiasts too.  The clash of cultures between the guy with the golf attire and the wide-brimmed cowboy hat, and the local top-bar folk with their low footprint living would be worth watching!  

There's a chance that your visit might coincide with one of their apiary visits.  I'm sure someone would be willing to take you along.

http://www.fifebeekeepers.co.uk/programme.html

----------

